# R.I.P Crystal



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

My beautiful Syrian Hamster Crystal passed away yesterday in her sleep.
Gonna miss her and her character.

Hope you meet all my other babies at the bridge.
xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

so sorry for your loss of Crystal.
R.I.P Crystal and scamper freely at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you

xxx


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

RIP little Crystal.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

sorry for your loss R.I.P Crystal


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

RIP lovely crystal xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, run free at the bridge little one xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awww sorry for your loss RIP little one ((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone 
x


----------

